# Sheepies at Destin Bridge



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

Took the family out to the Destin Bridge yesterday around 4pm. There were a few people already set up on the pilings so we found one and tied off. The guys across from us were using oysters and had no trouble pulling up at least ten of those "criminals" within a half hour time. I only hooked one on frozen shrimp, but he cut me off on the barnacles. 

Anyone have any experience on the type of gear (hook size, leader, weight) on catching these guys?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Everyone has their own rigging preferences. I like to use a carolina rig with 20lb flouro leader, a 2-3 oz egg weight depending on depth and current, and owner #1 mutu light circle hooks. I like live bait, preferably fiddler crabs but shrimp are good also. If you aren't getting bit on a certain piling after a few minutes move to a new one. Good luck!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Oysyers are the Key to success!!!


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

live shrimp, they get picky


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

Where do you get the oysters to fish with?


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

You get a bag of them at the seafood market. You shuck them on your boat. You crush the shells. You throw the pulped oyster shells overboard. You hook the oyster on your MUTU circle hook through the membrane. You kind of thread it on the hook. Get out on the base of the bridge and rest your rod on the edge. When you see it move 1/2 of a millimeter, pull up and destroy the sheephead. I don't think you are supposed to get out on the concrete squares, but they have never told me to get off. seeing the bite is key.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for the advice. I look forward to trying the oyster technique.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bring a shovel or hoe and scrape the barnacles for chum.

And you can get a container of already shucked oysters in a pint container at any seafood shop and some grocery stores.

I've never tried canned oysters, but they might work too.

Jim


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

What do they taste like? Better than trigger?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

301bLLC said:


> What do they taste like? Better than trigger?


Certainly not better than trigger but they are good


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Flaky white flesh, like a trigger or flounder. Tough to clean, hard to catch sometimes as they are expert bait stealers. Fun on light tackle.

Jim


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*sheepshead*

I think that they were stealing my bait until I changed the hook size to a smaller hook. A sharp circle hooks should work for their small mouths. Be careful with the hooks. Not fun to hook yourself. Also, the sheepshead have a mouthful of teeth. I came home and broiled them with butter and a little garlic powder and they were good.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Round 2 (10 Jan)*

Went back out there on Friday. Weather was decent and the water was calm. I got two dozen oysters from the local fish market and only managed to get one Sheepshead… At first I was sending the bait all the way to the bottom and missing them every time. Just as I was about to abandon the whole idea I noticed several fish about 10 feet down. So i sent an oyster down to their level and watched. Once I knew one of them was nibbling and I felt it, I set the hook. After that, they seemed to adjust to my tactic and I was only able to hook up once more before running out of bait. I'm going to try fiddlers next time… fishing with oysters is like trying to put snot on a hook!… no thanks. It just reminded me why I don't eat those things. The good news is, there are still plenty of convicts holding on the Destin Bridge… so go get 'em.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Easiest way I have found to get them is to shoot them, works every time..... Just can't do it at the bridge...


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

The destin bridge and jetty sheepshead are too smart.. go to midbay bridge.

After trying every possible hook size and type I have found the one that works best for me (very well... hardly missing any fish now). Cheap ass brown /copper colored #2 eagle claw J hook (maybe labeled live bait or something). I believe they are about a 1.19 for a 10 pack. 
I personally think the color works because it matches fiddlers and shrimp.
The only problem is they are dull. Sharpen a pack full of them before you leave the house.

14" of 20 or 25 lb fluoro leader. Snell the hooks.... Don't ask me why but it works better on them. 

At Mid Bay bridge I used 1/2 oz weight. At 331 (Freeport) I used 1/4 oz.
about a month ago, we went to Mid Bay and caught 25 in two hours - all nice fish in the 15" range with big shoulders. Last week we went to 331 and caught 8.. Most only 12-13". Between both trips I think we only had 5 -10 baits stolen. 

I believe in live shrimp for everything - but I am slowly changing to fiddlers for sheepshead since I figured out how to hook them without breaking any of the shell. The fiddlers are cheaper, keep better/longer , and are more species specific- there isn't much guessing at what's coming to the boat. 

I also found that a heavy rod works better for me... That way I actually set the hook and they don't have time to spit it out while the rod tip is giving action.. I actually swapped to a big tough teramar rod with 40 lb braid... I lock the drag down and horse them away from the pilings. 

I hated those fish for two winters and with the help of some buddies- I am finally catching them.


----------

